# 3 hottest woman at this site...



## kunkinator

You are pretty accurate on your opinions, "however" you can't leave out
Razorback_Girl. She is most definitely a hottie!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough

dodgetech said:


> just in my opinion obsession,hunting4elk,and dea del arco are the 3 .im sure theyve heard it a hundred times before but i just had to say whats on my mind.. they are on the wrong site though go to www.vogue.com girls.. :wink:


Yes you got em all :tongue: 
Richard


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

kunkinator said:


> You are pretty accurate on your opinions, "however" you can't leave out
> Razorback_Girl. She is most definitely a hottie!!!


Awwwwwwweee........... :embarasse


----------



## kunkinator

See there now all y'all look at her. That is what I'm talking about !!!!


----------



## dea dell'arco

thanks guys. I don't mind sharing the company of those fine women. :teeth: 
Its an honor


----------



## dartman

kunkinator said:


> See there now all y'all look at her. That is what I'm talking about !!!!


This yankee certainly shares your sentiment, but isn't "all y'all" just a wee bit redundant?


----------



## LightSpeed

All the woman on this site are hot as long as they shoot a bow :wink:


----------



## *red-ranger*

I love blondes but when I saw Dea's pic I fell hard. BOOM goes the dynomite  p


----------



## dea dell'arco

*red-ranger* said:


> I love blondes but when I saw Dea's pic I fell hard. BOOM goes the dynomite  p


Dang, you guys are going to make me blush. :embarasse :wink:


----------



## dodgetech

*dea*

hey dea i live close to ya in pa and i know were theres 3-4 bucks if you ever wanna hook up,just to hunt or shoot bow nothing romantic..[lyeing]


----------



## 3.0l

wait..if i had to pick ONLY three?


----------



## dodgetech

*dea*



*red-ranger* said:


> I love blondes but when I saw Dea's pic I fell hard. BOOM goes the dynomite  p



yes dea i seen the picture also she is very valopteous indeed..


----------



## kunkinator

dartman said:


> This yankee certainly shares your sentiment, but isn't "all y'all" just a wee bit redundant?



Call me Yankee if you want to, but I was born in Decatur, Georgia and grew up in Rockdale Georgia. I had moved to Michigan for my job. Where I come from we don't pass negative judgement on people we don't even know. Pardon me for sounding a bit southern, but 10 years in Michigan hardly changes the phrases I use. why don't "You Guys" take a look at her. Is this better? Shoot' em straight this season Dartman and Good Hunting to ya !!!


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Call me Yankee if you want to, but I was born in Decatur, Georgia and grew up in Rockdale Georgia. I had moved to Michigan for my job. Where I come from we don't pass negative judgement on people we don't even know. Pardon me for sounding a bit southern, but 10 years in Michigan hardly changes the phrases I use. why don't "You Guys" take a look at her. Is this better? Shoot' em straight this season Dartman and Good Hunting to ya !!!


Yay Michigan!

You said you don't pass negative judgment on people you hardly know, which is very noble indeed, but may I pass judgment on bad spelling, grammar and punctuation? Please??? Oh, please??? With sugar on top??? :wink: 

_*BTW...I wasn't referring to you, kunk. I just mean in general.*_


----------



## huntn3d

3dmama got my vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Now this girl is the total package :tongue:


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> Yay Michigan!
> 
> You said you don't pass negative judgment on people you hardly know, which is very noble indeed, but may I pass judgment on bad spelling, grammar and punctuation? Please??? Oh, please??? With sugar on top??? :wink:
> 
> _*BTW...I wasn't referring to you, kunk. I just mean in general.*_



Permission is granted Click!!! I wouldn't consider that negative judgement, just a good grammer lesson. But don't sugar coat it when you do !!! Nice hearing from you.


----------



## 3dmama

huntn3d said:


> 3dmama got my vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Now this girl is the total package :tongue:


Well thanks huntin3d...you make a girl blush :smile:


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Permission is granted Click!!! I wouldn't consider that negative judgement, just a good grammer lesson. But don't sugar coat it when you do !!! Nice hearing from you.


Thanks, kunk!! We all make typos when our typing doesn't keep up with our fingers, but bad spelling and grammar can undermine an intelligent post.

If I may, I'll just start here...voluptuous. :wink:


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> Thanks, kunk!! We all make typos when our typing doesn't keep up with our fingers, but bad spelling and grammar can undermine an intelligent post.
> 
> If I may, I'll just start here...voluptuous. :wink:



Great way to start Click, you have with one correctly spelled word described my "Outback" !!! :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Great way to start Click, you have with one correctly spelled word described my "Outback" !!! :teeth:


LOL :wink:


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> LOL :wink:



Glad I could add a little smile to your day. :angel:


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Glad I could add a little smile to your day. :angel:


More like a big chuckle!!


----------



## D_Hunter

Clickerati said:


> We all make typos when our typing doesn't keep up with our fingers, but bad spelling and grammar can undermine an intelligent post.



Hey, I represent that remark !!


----------



## Clickerati

D_Hunter said:


> Hey, I represent that remark !!


You resemble it, as well!! :wink:


----------



## Milsurp

Y'all left out Christa Fuhrer.... Why?

????


----------



## big_cat

RAZORBACK_GIRL has my vote. And since I just became avalible again I think she should take me out shooting sometime.LOL


----------



## gphotoman

*missing in action...*

haven't heard from this gal in quite awhile...... she didn't make the classic - great shot of her practicing.....


----------



## gphotoman

*one more*

of the missing in action gal...... how bout it 3dmama...... have you talked with her lately?


----------



## gphotoman

*3dmama - great form*

gotta like this shot!


----------



## CTBowMan

*Hottest*

I think all of the woman on here are hot in their own special way, one thing is for sure, they are all down to earth, very sweet, and very easy to talk to. I wouldn't limit it to only 3 of them, they all have a charm about them that makes each and every one of them beautiful in their own sweet way! There is so much more to them than just their looks, all of these woman have a good personality (at least the ones that I've talked to), and are very witty, and fun to talk to. Just my .02 cents! -- Van


----------



## Clickerati

CTBowMan said:


> I think all of the woman on here are hot in their own special way, one thing is for sure, they are all down to earth, very sweet, and very easy to talk to. I wouldn't limit it to only 3 of them, they all have a charm about them that makes each and every one of them beautiful in their own sweet way! There is so much more to them than just their looks, all of these woman have a good personality (at least the ones that I've talked to), and are very witty, and fun to talk to. Just my .02 cents! -- Van


Thank you very much, CT. I know all the women here will appreciate your kind sentiment. :smile:


----------



## kunkinator

You are so right CT. From Click to Razorback and etc... they all rate near the top. Beauty is in the eye of the "Bowholder" Ha! Ha! They are all Bowholders and each one possesses that certain bit of beauty that puts them above the rest.


----------



## 3dmama

gphotoman...no I still cant get ahold of Shawna...I will keep trying

And next year I want pictures where I am all dressed up and looking cute :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntn3d

3dmama said:


> gphotoman...no I still cant get ahold of Shawna...I will keep trying
> 
> And next year I want pictures where I am all dressed up and looking cute :wink: :wink:


I will second that!!!!!!I enjoyed checking you out when I saw you all dressed up at the classic. :angel:


----------



## 3dmama

huntn3d said:


> I will second that!!!!!!I enjoyed checking you out when I saw you all dressed up at the classic. :angel:


Would that have been at the shootdown... :smile:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Man, ya'll boys are too sweet!!!!


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> You are so right CT. From Click to Razorback and etc... they all rate near the top. Beauty is in the eye of the "Bowholder" Ha! Ha! They are all Bowholders and each one possesses that certain bit of beauty that puts them above the rest.


Yeah, that's what we like CT...slather on the flattery!!


----------



## cfuhrer

Milsurp said:


> Y'all left out Christa Fuhrer.... Why?


Because Christa flies under the radar.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Clickerati said:


> Yeah, that's what we like CT...slather on the flattery!!


Yep, I'll take it anytime....Especially since I am back in school and sad....


----------



## cfuhrer

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Yep, I'll take it anytime....Especially since I am back in school and sad....


Eyes on the prize!! Bawwhahahaha Then you get to sit for the bar.


----------



## huntn3d

3dmama said:


> Would that have been at the shootdown... :smile:


Yes you were looking fine at the shoot down!!!!!!!!! I have to admit you looked great but look even better with a bow in your hand. :wink:


----------



## kunkinator

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Yep, I'll take it anytime....Especially since I am back in school and sad....



Awe, come on Razorback you have to be hearing the compliments all of the time no matter where you are. I am sure with a bow in hand just adds an extra touch of class. :shade:


----------



## gphotoman

*where is a pix of her?*



cfuhrer said:


> Because Christa flies under the radar.


she shoots 3d? spots?


----------



## gphotoman

3dmama said:


> gphotoman...no I still cant get ahold of Shawna...I will keep trying
> 
> And next year I want pictures where I am all dressed up and looking cute :wink: :wink:


deal........ or be in vegas (next major I am booked for) or the ATA show.....that pink top was hot!!!! :tongue: 

leme know what you find out....... thanks


----------



## Xtreme Steve

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Yep, I'll take it anytime....Especially since I am back in school and sad....


What we need to do is set Razorback up with a Ross 34, Dead Nuts Pro, Scaredy CAT and she will move well above Boone and Crockett


----------



## Obsession

I personally think all the women on this site are hot!! Each has a quality all their own that make them hot 

I know there are many that I have talked to here that have such great qualities!! 

I don't mind being told that someone thinks I look hot but in all honesty, I really listen to that kind of compliment after someone gets to know who I am on the inside before saying that.


----------



## Xtreme Steve

Obsession said:


> I personally think all the women on this site are hot!! Each has a quality all their own that make them hot
> 
> I know there are many that I have talked to here that have such great qualities!!
> 
> I don't mind being told that someone thinks I look hot but in all honesty, I really listen to that kind of compliment after someone gets to know who I am on the inside before saying that.


 :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer

gphotoman said:


> she shoots 3d? spots?


She shoots live critters.

My pics are out and about.
Do some scouting... Im out there.


----------



## 3dmama

cfuhrer said:


> She shoots live critters.
> 
> My pics are out and about.
> Do some scouting... Im out there.


He probably wants to take some pictures of you....He is a very talented photographer

gphotoman...I am going to try to make vegas...If I do...I definatly want a photo shoot!!!!!!!!! :smile:


----------



## Mr. Two_Hooks

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Yep, I'll take it anytime....Especially since I am back in school and sad....


What degree??


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Xtreme Steve said:


> What we need to do is set Razorback up with a Ross 34, Dead Nuts Pro, Scaredy CAT and she will move well above Boone and Crockett


Oh Geez!!!!


----------



## Milsurp

cfuhrer said:


> Because Christa flies under the radar.



I thought you'd deserved an honorable mention, You seem like a fun 'lil brat.


----------



## Milsurp

cfuhrer said:


> She shoots live critters.
> 
> My pics are out and about.
> Do some scouting... Im out there.


Some seriously lonely guys around here.
Hey, Christa- Where's that "Granny" pic?
I liked that one. :tongue:


----------



## cfuhrer

*I am to please*

here she is...


----------



## Milsurp

:secret: 
That ought to cool a few jets...


----------



## Milsurp

Asking to see pics of somebody is so useless.

This is me, BTW:


----------



## cfuhrer

Milsurp said:


> Asking to see pics of somebody is so useless.
> 
> This is me, BTW:



Ahhh, a trad longbow shooter, very nice.


----------



## Milsurp

"Ahhh, a trad longbow shooter, very nice."

Yes, and I use it to comandeer lupins.

:smile:


----------



## cfuhrer

Milsurp said:


> "Ahhh, a trad longbow shooter, very nice."
> 
> Yes, and I use it to comandeer lupins.
> 
> :smile:


So then you enjoy riding through the land?


----------



## ClayDog

Im a Kentucky Wildcat fan and never did like Nolan Richardson But Razorback_gurl got My Vote :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Milsurp

cfuhrer said:


> So then you enjoy riding through the land?


Yes, quite. With lupins in My mighty hand!


----------



## cfuhrer

Milsurp said:


> Yes, quite. With lupins in My mighty hand!


Tisk, stealing from the poor to give to the rich.


----------



## Milsurp

cfuhrer said:


> Tisk, stealing from the poor to give to the rich.



This is a holdup, not a botany lesson.


----------



## cfuhrer

Milsurp said:


> This is a holdup, not a botany lesson.


Is that anything like an ex-parot?


----------



## Milsurp

cfuhrer said:


> Is that anything like an ex-parot?



He's not dead, He's just resting...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

ClayDog said:


> Im a Kentucky Wildcat fan and never did like Nolan Richardson But Razorback_gurl got My Vote :teeth: :teeth:


Well, we would get along just fine, I am defintely not a NR fan. Was glad to see his butt get kicked to the curb!!!!


----------



## cfuhrer

Milsurp said:


> He's not dead, He's just resting...


Well, some people mistake Shunts work for a load of rubbish about railroad timetables. But clever people like me who talk loudly in resturaunts see it as a deliberate ambiguity, a plea to the mechinized world.


----------



## dixierebel

*hottest*

If it weren't for the whole lawyer thing i think razorback just might be the perfect chick.


----------



## dartman

kunkinator said:


> Call me Yankee if you want to, but I was born in Decatur, Georgia and grew up in Rockdale Georgia. I had moved to Michigan for my job. Where I come from we don't pass negative judgement on people we don't even know. Pardon me for sounding a bit southern, but 10 years in Michigan hardly changes the phrases I use. why don't "You Guys" take a look at her. Is this better? Shoot' em straight this season Dartman and Good Hunting to ya !!!


kunkinator,
The "this yankee" I was referring to was myself; I'm sorry if I offended you as certainly no offense was intended. Heck, if anybody had reason to be offended it would have been me! 

I was just ribbing you a bit (note the  ) while echoing your endorsement of the obviously fine Razorback Girl. As for "y'all", I use it myself as there are occasions when it makes perfect sense to do so.

I hope your freezer, too, is full at the end of the season!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

dixierebel said:


> If it weren't for the whole lawyer thing i think razorback just might be the perfect chick.


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## kunkinator

dartman said:


> kunkinator,
> The "this yankee" I was referring to was myself; I'm sorry if I offended you as certainly no offense was intended. Heck, if anybody had reason to be offended it would have been me!
> 
> I was just ribbing you a bit (note the  ) while echoing your endorsement of the obviously fine Razorback Girl. As for "y'all", I use it myself as there are occasions when it makes perfect sense to do so.
> 
> I hope your freezer, too, is full at the end of the season!


All is cool Dartman :shade: :beer:


----------



## CTBowMan

*Just call em' like I see em'*



Clickerati said:


> Thank you very much, CT. I know all the women here will appreciate your kind sentiment. :smile:



Not a problem at all Click, and to the rest of the ladies here. As I stated in my previous post, although I've not talked personally or met any of you ladies in person, the one's that I have talked to have been nothing but sweet, funny, witty, and a pleasure to talk/chat with and that in itself is what makes a person hot/sexy/beautiful, not their appearance, not that looks don't help, but to say that one lady looks hotter than another it's all a matter of someone's own personal preference...take me for example, some ladies might think that I'm cute, others might not, I'm ok with that, but I'd like to think that my personality, makes up for my lack of looks. Because after all looks will fade with time, so it's better if you can actually have an intelligent enjoyable conversation with someone rather than being hung up on what they look like. --Van


----------



## Clickerati

CTBowMan said:


> Not a problem at all Click, and to the rest of the ladies here. As I stated in my previous post, although I've not talked personally or met any of you ladies in person, the one's that I have talked to have been nothing but sweet, funny, witty, and a pleasure to talk/chat with and that in itself is what makes a person hot/sexy/beautiful, not their appearance, not that looks don't help, but to say that one lady looks hotter than another it's all a matter of someone's own personal preference...take me for example, some ladies might think that I'm cute, others might not, I'm ok with that, but I'd like to think that my personality, makes up for my lack of looks. Because after all looks will fade with time, so it's better if you can actually have an intelligent enjoyable conversation with someone rather than being hung up on what they look like. --Van


*APPLAUSE*


----------



## Obsession

I'm with you on that one!!!


----------



## cfuhrer

---


----------



## Clickerati

You're going to make a lot of friends very quickly, CT, therefore, post your pic so we can all see who we're applauding.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Yippee, a guy with class. Nicely put CT


----------



## CTBowMan

*It's out there! *



Clickerati said:


> You're going to make a lot of friends very quickly, CT, therefore, post your pic so we can all see who we're applauding.


Click it's out there, I've posted them on the hottest guy link, a couple of them actually, but I'm far from hot or the hottest, more like just average. -- Van


----------



## white00crow

*red-ranger* said:


> I love blondes but when I saw Dea's pic I fell hard. BOOM goes the dynomite  p


wholeheartedly agree, WOW to dea


----------



## white00crow

I think you need a top 100 list
All the ladies here have class,and seam to be happy about who they are and to me that is sexy, Also sexy is not taking your self to seriously and having a hurmoruos side and the ladies here have that in spades!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to all ladies here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff 55/75

They are all great ladys . A touch of class with a bad side all of them are keerers in my book . :beer: 

Yall take care Im going to shoot spot after work even though its 104 deg


----------



## Clickerati

The posts in here have been so stupendous that I have to sit down and just take it all in. Thank you, gents! :wink:


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> The posts in here have been so stupendous that I have to sit down and just take it all in. Thank you, gents! :wink:


Hey Click !!! Did you give up on passing judgement on spelling and grammer?
This post is in serious need of "spell ckeck"... I can see how it could be easily overlooked with all the compliments coming at you. :teeth:


----------



## jeff 55/75

Not bad spelling just big fingers

Ok so I cant spell for ***** I admit it . :thumbs_up


----------



## kunkinator

jeff 55/75 said:


> Not bad spelling just big fingers
> 
> Ok so I cant spell for ***** I admit it . :thumbs_up


Don't feel bad we are all blessed with the same problem. Thanks for being a good sport!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Hey Click !!! Did you give up on passing judgement on spelling and grammer?
> This post is in serious need of "spell ckeck"... I can see how it could be easily overlooked with all the compliments coming at you. :teeth:


check :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Don't feel bad we are all blessed with the same problem. Thanks for being a good sport!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Sorry, chaps, it's my pet peeve. I've been known to make typos myself when my typing can't keep up with my brain. Nobody's perfect, but can all try to be :teeth:


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> Sorry, chaps, it's my pet peeve. I've been known to make typos myself when my typing can't keep up with my brain. Nobody's perfect, but can all try to be :teeth:


It is those who think that they are perfect, that really bother those of us who are... Ha! Ha! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> It is those who think that they are perfect, that really bother those of us who are... Ha! Ha! :wink:


LMAO!! :teeth:


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> LMAO!! :teeth:


Have a great night ya'll !!!


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Have a great night ya'll !!!


It's only 6:30 in Michigan!


----------



## bluesun7602

*who's hot*

i'm new and i'm cute!


----------



## wildboar

Where's the proof? That's a pretty bold statement for not posting any pics.


----------



## bluesun7602

umm... proof... i'm not that technologically advanced yet... this is only day 2 for me!! lets just say there's been no complaints, eh? :wink: i just wanted to throw myself out there! look at me, cutie with the booty!


----------



## wildboar

*Pictures*

Go down below the reply to thread box and click on the manage attachments button. That will allow you to attach a picture. All you have to do is make sure it's not too large of a file. If it is, just resize it. Piece of cake! I'm sure a hotty like yourself can figure it out! :wink: 

Oh, please excuse my rudeness. Welcome to AT! What do you shoot?


----------



## bluesun7602

standby... its my puppy!! (if it worked...)


----------



## bluesun7602

holy cow it worked! that's my baby girl jetta, she's just over 3 months old. now come on... she's gorgeous! sorry that picture is so huge. what do i shoot? targets and stuffed animals at the moment... i'm not ready to progress to real animals yet. currently in the market for my own bow MY SIZE...

nice to meet all y'all!! :beer: drinks on me.


----------



## stickbowguy

Cute puppy


----------



## stickbowguy

:wink: Now lets see you?


----------



## wildboar

*Cute puppy!*

I don't think I've ever seen a puppy that wasn't cute. See that picture stuff isn't that tricky, seems you've mastered it.

A bow that fits you is a must. Hopefully you have a pro-shop close or some freinds that will help with that one.


----------



## bowhunter958

There's no way to rate the top three women on this site.................they all are equally hot.


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> It's only 6:30 in Michigan!


Sorry I was leaving to go home from work, so I could do some more shooting!!! Next time I will be a little more precise... What makes you so witty? That is a great quality to have. :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Sorry I was leaving to go home from work, so I could do some more shooting!!! Next time I will be a little more precise... What makes you so witty? That is a great quality to have. :teeth:


What makes me so witty? I'm an broad-minded, well-travelled, educated American with European sensibilities and exceptional taste, who is laid back, but sometimes highly strung, enjoys a cappuccino before 11am, a gin and tonic after 6pm, and is a tiger in the sack. 

Were you expecting something else?


----------



## kunkinator

Clickerati said:


> What makes me so witty? I'm an broad-minded, well-travelled, educated American with European sensibilities and exceptional taste, who is laid back, but sometimes highly strung, enjoys a cappuccino before 11am, a gin and tonic after 6pm, and is a tiger in the sack.
> 
> Were you expecting something else?


Wow!!! Could I expect anything else? Sounds like you must have read my ad in the personals : Male seeking Female, must be a broad-minded, well-travelled, educated American with European sensibilities and exceptional taste, who is laid back, but sometimes highly strung, enjoys a cappuccino before 11am, a gin and tonic after 6pm, and is a tiger in the sack. Also must be an avid archer... Who would have thunk it? Ha! Ha! :shade:


----------



## kunkinator

bluesun7602 said:


> holy cow it worked! that's my baby girl jetta, she's just over 3 months old. now come on... she's gorgeous! sorry that picture is so huge. what do i shoot? targets and stuffed animals at the moment... i'm not ready to progress to real animals yet. currently in the market for my own bow MY SIZE...
> 
> nice to meet all y'all!! :beer: drinks on me.


Where at in mid Michigan?


----------



## Clickerati

kunkinator said:


> Wow!!! ... Who would have thunk it? Ha! Ha! :shade:


Moxie did.

BTW...I'm also very good with a gun. :wink:


----------



## Obsession

Wow it's cool to see more and more Michigan people joining here  :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati

Obsession said:


> Wow it's cool to see more and more Michigan people joining here  :thumbs_up


Love your custom title, Cath!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Y'all boys are so sweet!!!!

Obsession: No more avatar pic??!! The boys were loving the other one...I bet there are some broken hearts around here!!!!


----------



## Xtreme Steve

:sad: :wink:


----------



## No Mercy

Clickerati said:


> What makes me so witty? I'm an broad-minded, well-travelled, educated American with European sensibilities and exceptional taste, who is laid back, but sometimes highly strung, enjoys a cappuccino before 11am, a gin and tonic after 6pm, and is a tiger in the sack.
> 
> Were you expecting something else?



you writing a personals ad?
:mg:  :shade:


----------



## Obsession

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Y'all boys are so sweet!!!!
> 
> Obsession: No more avatar pic??!! The boys were loving the other one...I bet there are some broken hearts around here!!!!


I am sure they are over it by now :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer

No Mercy said:


> you writing a personals ad?
> :mg:  :shade:


I doubt Mike would appreciate that. But if she were that is certainly the draft I would go with, :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati

No Mercy said:


> you writing a personals ad?
> :mg:  :shade:


Not a personals ad - just the facts.


----------



## Clickerati

cfuhrer said:


> I doubt Mike would appreciate that. But if she were that is certainly the draft I would go with, :thumbs_up


Anyone can read a description of the merchandise, but only Mike gets to handle it!! :wink: :tongue: :smile:


----------



## No Mercy

Clickerati said:


> Not a personals ad - just the facts.



:teeth: :teeth: 

Hope all is well!


----------



## Clickerati

No Mercy said:


> :teeth: :teeth:
> 
> Hope all is well!


It's going very well, if not a bit stressed. Packed 4 huge boxes today (three just with books!!), made more arrangements, etc. Yes, I'd say it's going very well, indeed. :teeth: 

Tomorrow is my last day at work and I have a sneaking suspicion that my colleagues have a little surprise in store for me! :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer

Clickerati said:


> Tomorrow is my last day at work and I have a sneaking suspicion that my colleagues have a little surprise in store for me! :wink:


So they left the cake in the fridge in plain sight eh?


----------



## JeffB

white00crow said:


> I think you need a top 100 list
> All the ladies here have class,and seam to be happy about who they are and to me that is sexy, Also sexy is not taking your self to seriously and having a hurmoruos side and the ladies here have that in spades!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to all ladies here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed. Should also throw out intelligence. As someone who's started dating again after 10 years, I can't tell you how sorely I find this quality to be lacking these days (regardless of gender, but, haven't been dating any men, so )


----------



## Clickerati

cfuhrer said:


> So they left the cake in the fridge in plain sight eh?


If they have, I don't know about it...I wasn't in today in order to use up my remaining days off. Nooo, I just have a friend who isn't a good liar. :wink:

Anyway, they know there'd be hell to pay if I didn't get any cake!!!


----------



## bluesun7602

*where am i?*

smack-dab in the middle!!  




kunkinator said:


> Where at in mid Michigan?


----------



## wildboar

bluesun7602 said:


> smack-dab in the middle!!


OK Blue, we know where your at now, well kinda. We know you can post a picture, nice puppy. Quit holding out and post one of you!


----------



## kunkinator

bluesun7602 said:


> smack-dab in the middle!!


Birch Run?? :thumbs_up


----------



## HogHunterInFl

Useless without pictures


----------



## dea dell'arco

HogHunterInFl said:


> Useless without pictures


Most of us have pics posted in other areas of this site


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Most of us have pics posted in other areas of this site


I don't believe Blue has, and besides Dea your always on here asking for more pics, what's the deal? Seems like it may be some sort of double standard.


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> I don't believe Blue has, and besides Dea your always on here asking for more pics, what's the deal? Seems like it may be some sort of double standard.


Boy give the girl a chance to get used to the place. :wink: 
Yes I am....and you guys never listen.  I was merely pointing out that we aren't all sitting around waiting to post our pics again. :teeth:


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Boy give the girl a chance to get used to the place. :wink:
> Yes I am....and you guys never listen.  I was merely pointing out that we aren't all sitting around waiting to post our pics again. :teeth:


Easy Dea, don't read to much into it! :wink:


----------



## northwoods

*Aya Aya Aya*

Apparently too many of you have forgotten the posted picture of Aya's bare back shooting a bow ROWWWWWWRR!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> Easy Dea, don't read to much into it! :wink:


Boy I must be coming across grumpy lately. The smilelys didn't make you realize that I was just playing with ya? Sorry. :sad: 
Time for me to leave AT for awhile....everyone takes my sarcasm the wrong way. 
Ladie and Gents....have a great weekend. :teeth:


----------



## wildboar

Nope, haven't forgotten that one! :tongue: 

That's the problem with this kind of communication, it's hard to get a read on people sometimes. Have a good one Dea, didn't mean to run ya off!


----------



## bill_rollins

hey wait a minute here ya-all I want to see pics of these here fine ladies ya all talking about.


----------



## bluesun7602

*hotty*

geez PEER PRESSURE!! i'll get one, i'll get one... didn't mean to start a fight here. y'all are like wolves snarling for some meat, huh :wink: 

oh and not birch run, think more 96/m43 area. as the men scramble for their maps...


----------



## wildboar

billrollins said:


> hey wait a minute here ya-all I want to see pics of these here fine ladies ya all talking about.


Don't expect them all to line up and post! Soon you'll be search'n all over this sight try'n to find the one that they did post!


----------



## wildboar

bluesun7602 said:


> geez PEER PRESSURE!! i'll get one, i'll get one... didn't mean to start a fight here. y'all are like wolves snarling for some meat, huh :wink:
> 
> oh and not birch run, think more 96/m43 area. as the men scramble for their maps...


Scramble for their maps? Scramble for that picture Cuty! :wink:


----------



## BTinAR

I have to cast a vote for Razorback Girl for the obvious reasons that she is a great looking, bowhunting, HOG fan. Make any sane feller shout WPS!!! at the top of his lungs. :wink: 


Ms. Click, I will definitely give it to ya, that post about a page back was a definite attention getter. You keep on, keepin on wid yo Bad Self. :beer: 

My Mother has always said God put women on earth to be spoiled and pampered and it took me a good while to get it but she was right.

Hope all you ladies have a fantastic huntin season. Shoot 'em when they ain't lookin.


----------



## Clickerati

BTinAR said:


> Ms. Click, I will definitely give it to ya, that post about a page back was a definite attention getter. You keep on, keepin on wid yo Bad Self. :beer:


Cheers, BT. :thumbs_up


----------



## stickbowguy

I have not seen Bluesun but I can tell you she is Hot, in more then one way


----------



## stickbowguy

OK, now I have seen her and I was right. Just as I thought, Hot is a understatement :teeth:


----------



## wildboar

stickbowguy said:


> OK, now I have seen her and I was right. Just as I thought, Hot is a understatement :teeth:


Where? I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Girl

bluesun7602 said:


> geez PEER PRESSURE!! i'll get one, i'll get one... didn't mean to start a fight here. y'all are like wolves snarling for some meat, huh :wink:
> 
> oh and not birch run, think more 96/m43 area. as the men scramble for their maps...


Blue, you from EL? Man there are a lot of MI folks!! Happy early birthday.


----------



## *red-ranger*

*grump*

yea Dea loose the attuide :shade: just cuz your a hottie .... :wink: :wink: 

BOOM goes the dynomite just pulling your chain darlin


----------



## Clickerati

dea dell'arco said:


> Boy I must be coming across grumpy lately. The smilelys didn't make you realize that I was just playing with ya? Sorry. :sad:
> Time for me to leave AT for awhile....everyone takes my sarcasm the wrong way.
> Ladie and Gents....have a great weekend. :teeth:


Don't you DARE leave AT for any length of time, Dea!! This place will be duller than dishwater in your absence. I think most men can't handle your unique combination of brains and beauty, but there are many of us who admire your rapier wit and sarcasm!


----------



## dea dell'arco

Clickerati said:


> Don't you DARE leave AT for any length of time, Dea!! This place will be duller than dishwater in your absence. I think most men can't handle your unique combination of brains and beauty, but there are many of us who admire your rapier wit and sarcasm!


Gosh Click....your such a sweetheart.  How much longer until you move back over here?


----------



## dea dell'arco

*red-ranger* said:


> yea Dea loose the attuide :shade: just cuz your a hottie .... :wink: :wink:
> 
> BOOM goes the dynomite just pulling your chain darlin


LOL! How is my favorite league guy?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

dea dell'arco said:


> Boy I must be coming across grumpy lately. The smilelys didn't make you realize that I was just playing with ya? Sorry. :sad:
> Time for me to leave AT for awhile....everyone takes my sarcasm the wrong way.
> Ladie and Gents....have a great weekend. :teeth:


Everyone? hmmmmm


----------



## white00crow

dea dell'arco said:


> Boy I must be coming across grumpy lately. The smilelys didn't make you realize that I was just playing with ya? Sorry. :sad:
> Time for me to leave AT for awhile....everyone takes my sarcasm the wrong way.
> Ladie and Gents....have a great weekend. :teeth:


please dont go, I love your post, and I'll even serve you a :beer: ! Dont make us  !


----------



## bluesun7602

*where am i?*



Brown Girl said:


> Blue, you from EL? Man there are a lot of MI folks!! Happy early birthday.




not EL... think more westerly... THANK YOU!! i love having birthdays!! free booze!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Clickerati

dea dell'arco said:


> Gosh Click....your such a sweetheart.  How much longer until you move back over here?


10 days, Dea...September 6th


----------



## 3.0l

god help us...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Clickerati said:


> 10 days, Dea...September 6th


Where are you moving too??


----------



## Clickerati

3.0l said:


> god help us...


watch it, ryan


----------



## Clickerati

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Where are you moving too??


Official count...8 days

I'm moving to Maine, RBG. :wink:


----------



## Xtreme Steve

Clickerati said:


> Official count...8 days
> 
> I'm moving to Maine, RBG. :wink:


Say Hi to the Boys at Kittery Trading Post


----------



## Clickerati

Xtreme Steve said:


> Say Hi to the Boys at Kittery Trading Post


Will do. I'll have more time to explore it once I settle in.


----------



## Templar84

*The more things change*

Lol... I play online computer games as well and posts like this pop up all over the forums. In an online community where the majority of people are guys everyone wants to know who the HOTT GURLS R.


----------



## G33k

very true. I play Wow and the one of the most popular char to play is a Female Human. It is a little creepy whne you have to figure out if she is a he or he a she. Guess that is why I stick to getting my dates in RL


----------



## Templar84

*Wow*

Sweet, I'm on the Darkspear PvP realm on WoW, 50 tauren druid. Yeah, you alliance jerks got all the hot chick character models.


----------



## 3.0l

i think i've narrowed it down...



to four...





sarah because she's so adorable i just wanna eat her up until she screams, funny, lovable, you name it she's got it.

nikki....a very dynamic person all around. the hair makes me weak in the knees. once you get to know her...a truly amazing person.

clicky...lol well it's clicky..if ya'll dont have a clue ya never will

AND CHRISSIE! lol i dont think i could embarass her..but...she's intelligent (huge plus) so much fun to talk to...and well i want my girls back dammit! you know there's more but we're in polite company!  


i typed this and tried to be honest without being embarassing...lol and for me...that's like having jesus appear before ya at the breakfast table! who'd have thought!


----------



## 3.0l

lol i'm gonna get crucified for using the name "chrissie"


----------



## Clickerati

We're just glad to have YOU back!!!


----------



## 3.0l

is this a valid reason enough to throw a party?


----------



## BillyRay

3.0l said:


> is this a valid reason enough to throw a party?


Oh dude I'm always up for a party!!!! Am I invited!!!! heh :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## 3.0l

you mean to tell me i gotta invite you? i figured you'd just show up! sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit....so where we having this party at? the lodge?!  

i know click would like and an so would christa...sarah would be embarassed and nikki would call me a sleeze lol...


the lodge it is!


----------



## BillyRay

3.0l said:


> you mean to tell me i gotta invite you? i figured you'd just show up! sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit....


Well true dude if I wasn't invited I would just make sure I showed up anyways!!! hahahaha


----------



## cfuhrer

3.0l said:


> lol i'm gonna get crucified for using the name "chrissie"


Yes, yes you are.


----------



## alpineman

bluesun7602 said:


> not EL... think more westerly... THANK YOU!! i love having birthdays!! free booze!! :beer: :beer:


how about the grand ledge area????


----------



## rembrandt

And The Most Precious Of All:


----------



## bluesun7602

ding ding ding... that is correct! :tongue: 

now don't stalk me.




alpineman said:


> how about the grand ledge area????


----------



## wildboar

I'm in the truck heading that way! Can you give me a house color!


----------



## bluesun7602

if you come stalk me, please bring me a LH bow... 24" draw, 40-50#... thanks much! :tongue: 




wildboar said:


> I'm in the truck heading that way! Can you give me a house color!


----------



## wildboar

I can do that!!! How about a Bowtech Miranda!!! :tongue:


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

Need To See Pics Or No Honest Answer Can Be Given


----------



## wildboar

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> Need To See Pics Or No Honest Answer Can Be Given


Yes, good point HNT-N-FSH! Blue one of your first post you got on here and proclaimed you were cute. You said you would provide proof but haven't. Are you just another Mutant Masquerader from Michigan? You figured out how to get that "cute" puppy pic on here. Where's one of you? :sad: 

Don't wanna here from you on the subject Dea!!!  

That Miranda is staying here in Indiana until we see some photos! :thumbs_up 

Where's the spell check on this thing, soon I'll have Click on my back!!! We'll maybe not with the big move!


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> Yes, good point HNT-N-FSH! Blue one of your first post you got on here and proclaimed you were cute. You said you would provide proof but haven't. Are you just another Mutant Masquerader from Michigan? You figured out how to get that "cute" puppy pic on here. Where's one of you? :sad:
> 
> Don't wanna here from you on the subject Dea!!!
> 
> That Miranda is staying here in Indiana until we see some photos! :thumbs_up
> 
> Where's the spell check on this thing, soon I'll have Click on my back!!! We'll maybe not with the big move!


fine..... :zip: 
geessshhh


----------



## wildboar

Dang that was quick with the zip Dea, lighten up a little will you! :tongue: 

Has your boyfreind not told you how lovely you are lately?  Why all the "aink" lately? In a funk?


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> Dang that was quick with the zip Dea, lighten up a little will you! :tongue:
> 
> Has your boyfreind not told you how lovely you are lately?  Why all the "aink" lately? In a funk?


Not quick, just good timing. Not on much lately....busy.
Huh, I am fine. Just giving you a hard time for giving me a hard time. :smile:


----------



## wildboar

I could almost see a smile in that last post! Sometimes I think I get the wrong impression just by looking at your avatar. Man she's snarlin'! How about a new one?


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> I could almost see a smile in that last post! Sometimes I think I get the wrong impression just by looking at your avatar. Man she's snarlin'! How about a new one?


don't have another one. sorry, guess your stuck looking at sage pouting.
I am always smiling. Just got a new truck this weekend so I am in a REALLY good mood.


----------



## bluesun7602

ok big daddy boar, here ya go!! now all the guys are gonna be bustin down my door.





wildboar said:


> Yes, good point HNT-N-FSH! Blue one of your first post you got on here and proclaimed you were cute. You said you would provide proof but haven't. Are you just another Mutant Masquerader from Michigan? You figured out how to get that "cute" puppy pic on here. Where's one of you? :sad:


----------



## wildboar

bluesun7602 said:


> ok big daddy boar, here ya go!! now all the guys are gonna be bustin down my door.


Nice pic Blue!! :wink: See that wasn't so bad was it? Wait for it, here it comes!!!


----------



## bluesun7602

that was painful... now i'm feeling vulnerable... i hope you like me!! :angel: 



wildboar said:


> Nice pic Blue!! :wink: See that wasn't so bad was it? Wait for it, here it comes!!!


----------



## wildboar

Painful?.......if that was painful you've had it too easy! Feeling vulnerable is good for you, it helps keep the pride in check!

Yea, your cute just like you said. Cuty with the booty, not sure we have all of the evidence yet! :wink: 

We'll, it's time to head home! Nite ya'll!


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

Alright Ladies Ante Up Blue Did


----------



## wildboar

You woke me up!  The're not going to post again, the're just going to send you to that long [email protected] thread to page thirty something to search for some photo you will never find unless you're a computer geek!

Nice try though! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

A little effort never hurt anyone. It takes a matter of minutes to find a pic in thread when you are given the exact page number. :mg:


----------



## wildboar

You're right Dea, have a good day! :wink:


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

So? Where Do I Go? Dea


----------



## wildboar

Here we go, round the barn again! Page 32 of the Hottest Male Archer thread. Just change the page number up in your address line. Good luck, Dea likes to see you work for it! She likes to see ya sweat a little. The pics are worth the effort!! You are lovely Dea! :wink:


----------



## 3.0l

lol just pics? lo i would suggest you get to know them..before you make that kinda decision!


----------



## wildboar

what kind of decision?


----------



## 3.0l

well i dunno..


kinda like the same decision you'd make wether to hump it and dump it or ask her out again...


----------



## cfuhrer

3.0l said:


> well i dunno..kinda like the same decision you'd make wether to hump it and dump it or ask her out again...


lol- good to see Ryry back in original form.


----------



## 3.0l

Quiet You!


----------



## cfuhrer

3.0l said:


> Quiet You!


Who told you you could address me directly?
Back to your corner.


----------



## wildboar

Anyway............tell us about that new truck Dea!


----------



## cfuhrer

wildboar said:


> Anyway............tell us about that new truck Dea!


Yes, yes do tell.
It was a Ford of course and a big one at that.

"Silly boys, trucks are for girls"


----------



## 3.0l

> Who told you you could address me directly?




I TOLD YOU DONT LOOK AT ME! *smack*


----------



## dea dell'arco

Well I will disappoint all the american buyers here. But anyways. I got a 05 toyota tacoma. Double cab. Desert sand is the color. Its sweet! I really like it. The colorado, rangers, and dakota just didn't have the stuff I wanted and as good of gas mileage. Its getting a tonneau cover today.  This is my first truck...so I am really happy with it.


----------



## D_Hunter

bluesun7602 said:


> ok big daddy boar, here ya go!! now all the guys are gonna be bustin down my door.


Well I'll be.

Hello Ezmirelda !!


----------



## bluesun7602

peekaboo!! i wondered how long it would take ya!! :smile: 




D_Hunter said:


> Well I'll be.
> 
> Hello Ezmirelda !!


----------



## cfuhrer

bluesun7602 said:


> peekaboo!! i wondered how long it would take ya!! :smile:


Ezmirelda, that is a cute name.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

ok i found the pic of dea and to say WOW thats a woman i would have to share my favorite hunting spot with


----------



## wildboar

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> ok i found the pic of dea and to say WOW thats a woman i would have to share my favorite hunting spot with


Wait a minute man! Hunting spots are getting harder and harder to come by......Just kidding Dea!

How about a pic of that Tacoma....with you in it!! :thumbs_up


----------



## gtrain

bluesun7602 said:


> peekaboo!! i wondered how long it would take ya!! :smile:



pisomojado


----------



## bluesun7602

:banana: gtrain you're going drinking tomorrow without me. we're in a fight! 




gtrain said:


> pisomojado


----------



## dartman

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> ok i found the pic of dea and to say WOW thats a woman i would have to share my favorite hunting spot with


I, too, just went to that p32, and all I got to say is..... :mg: 

.....RIGHT ON! HECK YEAH!

Dea's got the right shirt on in those pics, that's for sure! :wink: 

Dea, regardless of where your folks are from, you've definitely got the warm, dusky, Southern European/Northern Mediterranean look down pat. Hope you never toy around with a bleach job, as your hair, eyes and complexion strike a very sweet chord. :thumbs_up


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

now where do i find the rest of these ladies pics


----------



## dea dell'arco

Hey, my looks are the only way I can weasel out any hunting spots. Got three so far....anyone want to donate another. LOL!!!!!

Gladly....once I get the darn thing back from the dealer. Had it three days for a tonneau cover. They ordered the wrong size. :sad: Got to drive one of those hybrid Prius cars though. Talk about space age neat.


wildboar said:


> Wait a minute man! Hunting spots are getting harder and harder to come by......Just kidding Dea!
> 
> How about a pic of that Tacoma....with you in it!! :thumbs_up


----------



## dea dell'arco

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> now where do i find the rest of these ladies pics


Thanks for the compliments and same thread...just keep paging forward. Others are scattered elsewhere.


----------



## dea dell'arco

dartman said:


> I, too, just went to that p32, and all I got to say is..... :mg:
> 
> .....RIGHT ON! HECK YEAH!
> 
> Dea's got the right shirt on in those pics, that's for sure! :wink:
> 
> Dea, regardless of where your folks are from, you've definitely got the warm, dusky, Southern European/Northern Mediterranean look down pat. Hope you never toy around with a bleach job, as your hair, eyes and complexion strike a very sweet chord. :thumbs_up


Thats italian babe! Of course there is polish, serbian, irish, scottish and few other things wrapped up in me too. LOL! But the majority it italian. Ah, I have had every hair color under the sun.....though I am sticking to the natural brunette right now. I believe it was red in those pics. My irish side is starting to show as I get older, not as dark complexion as when I was younger.

Thanks so much for the compliments. You guys know how to bring a girls spirits up. :smile:


----------



## gtrain

bluesun7602 said:


> :banana: gtrain you're going drinking tomorrow without me. we're in a fight!



alright, if you say so. have fun at work, i'll drink a couple for ya.


----------



## bluesun7602

g, i drank enough last night for the both of us. dancing bananaman makes me laugh. good to see you the other night, stud!!




gtrain said:


> alright, if you say so. have fun at work, i'll drink a couple for ya.


----------



## gtrain

bluesun7602 said:


> g, i drank enough last night for the both of us. dancing bananaman makes me laugh. good to see you the other night, stud!!



it was good to see you the other night also, and thanks for the stud compliment babydoll. i'm gettin hammered and goin to the ex's later,


----------



## bluesun7602

bowmp chicka bowmp bow!! gtrain's the smooth operator.

GOOD LUCK!! from the dancing bananaman :banana: 




gtrain said:


> it was good to see you the other night also, and thanks for the stud compliment babydoll. i'm gettin hammered and goin to the ex's later,


----------



## HankinsHunter

*I'll put my vote in for just one............*

Hhhhhmmmm............can anyone guess who?


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Hey, my looks are the only way I can weasel out any hunting spots. Got three so far....anyone want to donate another. LOL!!!!!
> 
> Gladly....once I get the darn thing back from the dealer. Had it three days for a tonneau cover. They ordered the wrong size. :sad: Got to drive one of those hybrid Prius cars though. Talk about space age neat.


You're welcome in IN anytime Dea!

That must be a nice truck, but where's the pic? What did you do, get that thing back and go on a "drive-about"?


----------



## jtracker

Obsession :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> You're welcome in IN anytime Dea!
> 
> That must be a nice truck, but where's the pic? What did you do, get that thing back and go on a "drive-about"?


Sorry....been busy getting the house ready for fall and winter. With hunting season starting in a couple weeks, I figure now is my only time. Try to get a pic in the next day or two. got my mossy oak seat covers and steering wheel covers on it. and now a bug shield and window vents are getting put on as a bday present. :teeth:


----------



## lucretius

Hello all. I'm fairly new to AT but I thought I'd throw in my buck'o five on this subject. First, from a guys point of view, I've not seen nor read of a lady on the board that is not appealing in some way,shape or form. I'm a new member here but have visited for quite a while now. Second, it seems to me that some of the "fellas" here put as much energy (if not more) into "hunting" the fairer sex as they do hunting wild game.  That being said, I enjoy these threads and look forward to reading more posts. P.S. I'm not judging the fellas here, I just find a bit of humor is all. No offense meant. And I did quite a bit of "hunting" myself years ago, but have filled my tag since. (so to speak)


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Sorry....been busy getting the house ready for fall and winter. With hunting season starting in a couple weeks, I figure now is my only time. Try to get a pic in the next day or two. got my mossy oak seat covers and steering wheel covers on it. and now a bug shield and window vents are getting put on as a bday present. :teeth:


You just have to love all those camo accessories!


----------



## cfuhrer

wildboar said:


> You just have to love all those camo accessories!


 :thumbs_up


----------



## lucretius

Cfuhrer, I noticed your bio says you're from Tri-cities Wa. It seems the world is small after all, I'm from Spokane.


----------



## cfuhrer

lucretius said:


> Cfuhrer, I noticed your bio says you're from Tri-cities Wa. It seems the world is small after all, I'm from Spokane.



Yup, two and half hours this side of the scrubland, lol. It seems that Washingtonians in general and Eastsiders especially have a pretty stong presence here on AT.


----------



## Milsurp

cfuhrer said:


> Yup, two and half hours this side of the scrubland, lol. It seems that Washingtonians in general and Eastsiders especially have a pretty stong presence here on AT.



I used to be posted at Ft. Lewis. (9th ID) Also lived near Pt. Angeles, WA.,
For awhile. I won't be around much, soon- N. zone NYS starts 09/27 & 
Vermont Archery starts 10/01. Needless to say, I'll be in the woods. Stick a
good 'un this year, Christa!


----------



## newell38

*hotties*

razorback gets my vote but i think any girl who is into archery is hot!! yall are great!!!!


----------



## BillyRay

newell38 said:


> but i think any girl who is into archery is hot!!


So if Hillary Clinton got into archery you would think she is hot as well!!!! :mg: :mg: :mg:


----------



## newell38

shes hot without archery....whoo hoo.......jk jk jk jk jk


----------



## wildboar

*Happy B-Day Dea!!!*



dea dell'arco said:



> Sorry....been busy getting the house ready for fall and winter. With hunting season starting in a couple weeks, I figure now is my only time. Try to get a pic in the next day or two. got my mossy oak seat covers and steering wheel covers on it. and now a bug shield and window vents are getting put on as a bday present. :teeth:


Happy birthday Dea! I know I'm a few hours early but I was out late with a friend last night and I'm not going to see midnight tonight!  

I'm still waiting on those new ride photos!! Get all that camo on yet? Get any mud on the tires? :banana: 

Have a great day tomorrow!!

Jim


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> Happy birthday Dea! I know I'm a few hours early but I was out late with a friend last night and I'm not going to see midnight tonight!
> 
> I'm still waiting on those new ride photos!! Get all that camo on yet? Get any mud on the tires? :banana:
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!!
> 
> Jim



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will get those photos soon. Of course with as busy as my week is for the last minute scramble before opening day...the first pic may include a deer. :teeth: No mud on the tires yet.....been babying her so far.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

ok i finally found huntin4elk's pic uising deas round about way j/k dea and now i will have to build a bigger stand if dea huntin4elk and i are gonna share a huntin spot! wow you ladies are smokin!


----------



## MWoody

My vote goes to femalearcher and Dea.....love each and everyone of your pics Dea


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will get those photos soon. Of course with as busy as my week is for the last minute scramble before opening day...the first pic may include a deer. :teeth: No mud on the tires yet.....been babying her so far.


Can't wait to see that first bow kill!!! Stay calm and pick a spot!

Been babying her......maybe it will be mud and blood soon!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> Can't wait to see that first bow kill!!! Stay calm and pick a spot!
> 
> Been babying her......maybe it will be mud and blood soon!! :wink:


Stay calm....yea right. Everyone......EVERYONE is talking to me about. Do this, do that....geesshhh....just let me get in the tree (the hard part) and shoot. I am fine on my own, but everybody else is making me nervous. Uggghhhh! No offense, not saying you are. :boink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Thanks for the compliments guys! :teeth:


----------



## Pete731

Where can I see pics of dea dell'arco?


----------



## Scooter_SC

You can see her at http://www.dea dell'arco.com  

:wink: 

Just kidding of coarse... How many of you actually clicked on the link??? 

Be honest.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Scooter_SC said:


> You can see her at http://www.dea dell'arco.com
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Just kidding of coarse... How many of you actually clicked on the link???
> 
> Be honest.


Your bad!!!!

Lucky for you I didn't create my official website yet. :mg: 
:rofl:


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> Your bad!!!!
> 
> Lucky for you I didn't create my official website yet. :mg:
> :rofl:


I'm sure I speak for us all when I say... I can't wait :wink: :tongue:


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Stay calm....yea right. Everyone......EVERYONE is talking to me about. Do this, do that....geesshhh....just let me get in the tree (the hard part) and shoot. I am fine on my own, but everybody else is making me nervous. Uggghhhh! No offense, not saying you are. :boink:


Geesh! You need to settle down a little bit! :wink: You sound pretty punchy! Darling, getting in the tree is not the hard part, I don't care how much you don't like climbing trees! Make sure you get there early so you have time to settle down! If your better off by your self then by all means go by yourself and give someone a call when you stick that first deer! Make sure you have a harness on! Becareful getting on and off of the platform! Be safe but most of all enjoy the view, the sounds, and have a good time! :RockOn: Sorry for all the advice!


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> Geesh! You need to settle down a little bit! :wink: You sound pretty punchy! Darling, getting in the tree is not the hard part, I don't care how much you don't like climbing trees! Make sure you get there early so you have time to settle down! If your better off by your self then by all means go by yourself and give someone a call when you stick that first deer! Make sure you have a harness on! Becareful getting on and off of the platform! Be safe but most of all enjoy the view, the sounds, and have a good time! :RockOn: Sorry for all the advice!


I am fine.  I am afraid of heights...hence the tree being the worse part. Yes...got my harness. I will have a good time....don't worry!


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> I am fine.  I am afraid of heights...hence the tree being the worse part. Yes...got my harness. I will have a good time....don't worry!


Let us know how it went


----------



## dea dell'arco

Scooter_SC said:


> Let us know how it went


Heres my prediction. 
Get up way too early. Though I am used to it, so no big deal. 
Get to stand and climb very slowly.
Hook harness on....while hugging tree tightly. LOL
Get situated and pull up bow.....very slowly because this involves leaning out near the edge and looking down.... :mg: LOL
Ok...now here is where we reach the part of the book where you can choose your ending (remember those books)
For the dea spooks the deer go to page 35
For dea shoots and kills the deer go to page 48.(followed by dea's victory dance after climbing safely out of tree on page 92):whoo: :dance: :faint: 
LOL!!!! Wish saturday would just get here. :behindsof 
It will be nice just to spend a day outside where I am not doing chores. :teeth:


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> Ok...now here is where we reach the part of the book where you can choose your ending (remember those books)
> For the dea spooks the deer go to page 35
> For dea shoots and kills the deer go to page 48.(followed by dea's victory dance after climbing safely out of tree on page 92):whoo: :dance: :faint:


Ohh Oh I chose page 48!!
Loved those books, btw.


----------



## wildboar

Page 48 all the way baby!!! 

Wait for it, Saturday will be here soon enough! Most likely it won't be all it's been hyped up to be! Enjoy your time on stand, you'll get use to the heights. If you're like most other hunters you'll come to cherish watching the sunrise from fifteen foot up a tree! :thumbs_up 

P.S. don't wait until you get down to get that dancin out of your system, it's hard to get down when you haven't danced those shakes off! Just do it before you disconnect that harness! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Scooter_SC

What's on page 69?


----------



## dea dell'arco

Scooter_SC said:


> What's on page 69?


----------



## wildboar

Well...................is the book not that far along yet?


----------



## Scooter_SC

I think you have to be at least 18 to get to that page. :nono:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Yea, I haven't responded because I couldn't think of a response that was "family" appropriate. :doh:


----------



## wildboar

It wasn't five minutes ago I was reading Scooters' post and thinking that is what PMs are for but I didn't post it, now I have to!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> Yea, I haven't responded because I couldn't think of a response that was "family" appropriate. :doh:


That's what PM's are for :nixon: :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco

You two sharing a brain?


----------



## wildboar

I'm not sure God gave me enough to share darling!  

Just giving you a hard time! :boink: Mama must not subscribe to this thread! :wink: She was pretty quick to come to your defense, I was just kidding you know!


----------



## wildboar

I'm a little slow sometimes, it might be that brain sharing thing! This thread is useless without some more photo's!!!!

I've heard talk of a new truck with some camo bling bling that a cutie owns around here! Where's the photos?

Where are they gals? Mama, if you got anything to add, make sure it has a photo of you shooting attached to it! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Talk about.... :boink:

Pics will come to those that wait patiently.

And I was not offended by previous posts.....just thought it was funny that you two both stated that PMs were the solution.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Hey Dea...........just wanted you to know you aren't alone with the tree stand thing.

I went bear hunting and had to get into a tree stand for the first time. My hunting buddy was in a stand in a tree about 10 yards away.......Since it was my first time, he came up the ladder after me and helped me with my harness and everything then got into his stand.

Had a bear come in.........watched him for about 40 minutes, never got a shot.

Climbed out of the stand, got in the truck and my buddy says "Wow, I'm really impressed at how you can sit in a stand...........I don't think I saw you move once the entire time you were up there."

I told him that was because I was SCARED TO DEATH TO MOVE.

He laughed at me...................didn't know till then I was afraid of heights. Tell you what, it was a new meaning to the term TREE HUGGER when I got up on the platform.


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> You two sharing a brain?


It wouldn't be the first time I was told I had half a brain?


----------



## dea dell'arco

Huntin4elk said:


> Hey Dea...........just wanted you to know you aren't alone with the tree stand thing.
> 
> I went bear hunting and had to get into a tree stand for the first time. My hunting buddy was in a stand in a tree about 10 yards away.......Since it was my first time, he came up the ladder after me and helped me with my harness and everything then got into his stand.
> 
> Had a bear come in.........watched him for about 40 minutes, never got a shot.
> 
> Climbed out of the stand, got in the truck and my buddy says "Wow, I'm really impressed at how you can sit in a stand...........I don't think I saw you move once the entire time you were up there."
> 
> I told him that was because I was SCARED TO DEATH TO MOVE.
> 
> He laughed at me...................didn't know till then I was afraid of heights. Tell you what, it was a new meaning to the term TREE HUGGER when I got up on the platform.



LOL!!!
I know the feeling. My boyfriend had me climbing one in the backyard....the first time I went I just sat there....and we he asked me to practice getting up slowly and quietly....NO Problem. Slowly I can do. Then he was like ok practice shooting....ahhh you know you might want to step closer to the edge.....the EDGE....is he nuts. Needless to say I can get up the tree(that is the hardest part for me) I can move about enough now to get off a shot and look around. Getting down is the easiest part for me. Tree hugger...LOL...yep thats me when I am putting my harness around the tree. My boyfriend likes to go high up too. Ugghhhh.  Its funny to laugh at myself though.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> LOL!!!
> I know the feeling. My boyfriend had me climbing one in the backyard....the first time I went I just sat there....and we he asked me to practice getting up slowly and quietly....NO Problem. Slowly I can do. Then he was like ok practice shooting....ahhh you know you might want to step closer to the edge.....the EDGE....is he nuts. Needless to say I can get up the tree(that is the hardest part for me) I can move about enough now to get off a shot and look around. Getting down is the easiest part for me. Tree hugger...LOL...yep thats me when I am putting my harness around the tree. My boyfriend likes to go high up too. Ugghhhh.  Its funny to laugh at myself though.


After the guys found out I was afraid of heights.......one of them decided to cure me of it.  

He took me out to a bait site where he had a tree stand set up. He told me that this was one of the nice tree stands and he wanted me to try it out, he was considering buying several more. 

I hesitantly climbed up there only to realize once I got there that it was on such a steep mountain that the mountain side was IN MY FACE looking forward...............but looking behind me the ground was A LONG WAYS AWAY. I started to panic.................then I realized that he had climbed up the ladder behind me and grabbed the base of the stand and started shaking it.

OMG!!!! 

He was apparently trying to show me how stable it was but instead he scared the **** outta me and I started screaming at him to knock it off or I was gonna kick em in the face.

Needless to say....................there wasn't an animal with 5 miles of that stand after I got done screaming. :embarasse


----------



## reynamr0722

*Hottest women...*

I only have seen clickerati and Dea avatars as well as 3d mama...Im a newbie and think that they need to be reposted.....Just to clerify and make a comparison....Razorbackgirl does have a pretty smile but I cant make a comparison without photos to compare... :beer: to all the pretty girls and the big beer gutted men who shoot bows and love them!!!!!


----------



## cfuhrer

Huntin4elk said:


> I started screaming at him to knock it off or I was gonna kick em in the face.


I'd have kicked him anyway--- even if it was after I was back on the ground.


----------



## dea dell'arco

H4E, 
My boyfriend did the same thing to me when I was first going up the stand. He would climb up the tree and grab at my legs or something just trying to get me to laugh and relax. It is hard to find that funny though.


----------

